
Ask HN: Competitive analysis/vision for startup - tixocloud
Just wanted to get the HN community&#x27;s thoughts on how much time should be spent doing competitive analysis and building a strategy&#x2F;vision?
======
magacloud
Strongly recommend this article:
[http://playbook.samaltman.com](http://playbook.samaltman.com) :-)

In short, it is not the time and effort. It is more of how depth we can cover
and thing through.

